# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  انا واخوي على ابن عمي

## سلمانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الانبياء والمرسلين محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
ابارك للجميع مولد الامام الحجة عجل الله فرجه

كثيرا مانسمع هذا المثل ( انا واخوي على ابن عمي وانا وابن عمي على الغريب )
ولكنني اعيش واقع مختلف تماما مع عائلتي وهو ( انا والغريب على اخوي )
موضوع جرحني وآلمني كثيرا برغم كل ما اقدمه لاخوتي واخواتي اقف بجانبهم في كل الظروف ولكنهم يقابلونني بنكران الجميل ويستكثروا علي حتى السؤال بالتلفون في مرضي صار لي اكثر من سنة مريضة ما احد فيهم كل على حاله وارسل مسج يسأل عني فيها في البداية كنت اتصل فيهم واحد واحد ولما اقول لهم اني مريضة يغيروا الموضوع او يقفلوا الخط
بالمقابل تراهم يشاركوا في كل مناسبات الاغراب وزيارات للمرضى حتى في المستشفيات البعيدة
نفسيتي تعبة جدا لا اعرف كيف اتصرف معاهم ساعدوني ارجوكم
الله يقضي حاجتكم ولا يوقعكم في ورطة

----------


## سلمانية

ماشاءالله 
ما في أحد عنده نصيحة يساعدني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

اختي العزيزه سلمانيه

موضوعك حساس جدا جدا 

مو عارفه ويش اقول لك من جد شي صعب اشوف اخواني تربطني بهم فقط صلة الدم وهم بعيدين عني في الاحساس 
والمشاعر الاخويه ........

لكن الاحظ من كلامك انه اخوانك يقومون با الواجب مع الناس 
كيف مع اهلهم !!
فكيد يوجد سبب يمنع اخوانك من زيارتك او سوء تفاهم بينكم 
وانت ما تدري و على نياتك 

عرفت من كلامك انك مريضه سلامتك وماتشوفي شر بس نصيحتي لك 

واحسن حل تحاولي قد ما تقدري اتقابليهم وجه الى وجه ...مو عن طريق تلفون ما ينفع 

تجلسي معاهم وتعرفي الاسباب وتنحل 

اما اذا كان بدون سبب غيابهم عنك ( فا انتي عند الله احسن و سويتي لي عليك 
ومهما كان اختي ترا (عمره الظفر ما يطلع من اللحم

ان شاء الله ما يكون بينكم الا كل خير وسوء تفاهم بسيط و ينحل 

موفقه

----------

سلمانية (07-25-2011)

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم

الانسان المؤمنة  أو المؤمن من اقتدى بأهل البيت في التعامل مع الاخرين

----------

سلمانية (07-25-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الاخت سلمانية
تأثرت كثيرا بمشكلتك فعلا الوضع حساس وخصوصا لما يكون الشخص مريض ويحتاج يكونوا الاهل قريبين منه
لا أراك الله مكروه ومن الله عليك بالعافية وإن شاءالله ترجع علاقتك مع أهلك على أحسن ما يكون والله يبعد الشيطان عنكم وعنا وعن جميع المؤمنين ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------

سلمانية (07-25-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أما أنا لا أتعجب فلقد رأيت بأم عيني
إحدى قريباتي قصة أسوء من قصتكِ وحزينه أكثير ولا بأس في ذكرها لأخفف عنكِ بعض همومكِ
قريبتي متزوجة وتعمل في القطاع الصحي
كان إخوانها صغار ووالدها طلق والدتها وجاهدت معهم إلى أن أنهوا دراستهم ولم تقصر معهم حتى البيت قد شرت أرض
وبنتها لهم بمساعدة أختها الصغرى وعندما كبروا توفى والدهم فما كانت ردت فعلهم إلا العودة
إلى بيت والدهم ونسيان كل ما عملته لهم أختهم* :sad2: * ولم يكفيهم ذلك بل إنهم كانوا لا يتحملون منها كلمة نصح*
*ويعتبروها تتدخل في خصوصياتهم فصاروا يهاجموها بشتى أنواع الإهانة والكلام الوقح 
الذي من المفروض انهم لا يقولونه لها بأعتبارها هي التي ربتهم والأمر من ذلك قاطعوها وخاصموها

أختي سلمانية لا أراكِ الله شراً  
ونفس الله عنك كل همومكِ
ودائما تذكري المقولة 
((أرى مصائب غيري فتهون علي مصيبتي))
تحياتي*

----------

سلمانية (07-25-2011)

----------


## سلمانية

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> اختي العزيزه سلمانيه
> 
> موضوعك حساس جدا جدا 
> 
> مو عارفه ويش اقول لك من جد شي صعب اشوف اخواني تربطني بهم فقط صلة الدم وهم بعيدين عني في الاحساس 
> والمشاعر الاخويه ........
> 
> ...



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اشكر اختي الكريمة على تفاعلك معي
لا اكذبك القول بأني حاولت معاهم بشتى الطرق لأعرف سبب مقاطعتهم لي ولكن دون جدوى
قبل لا ما امرض واصبح مقعدة كنت اروح اليهم بيوتهم واخدمهم واي واحدة يكون عندها ظرف يضطرها للغياب عن بيتها اني احل محلها واراعي اولادها وشؤون بيتها
ولكن بعد حصول الحادث لي واقعدني كلهم اتخلوا عني
في البداية كانوا جيراني لما يشوفونهم في مكان يسألوهم عني اخواتي يردوا اني اني زينة وجيراني يشوفوني كيف تعبانة جيراني هم اللي يسألوا عني وعن أطفالي وما يشوفوا احد من اهلي يمر علينا 
بعد فترة صاروا جيراني يقولون لأهلي انتوا تقولون ان اختكم زينة واحنا نشوفها تعبانة ومقعدة مكانها
عذرا اختي طولت عليك سامحيني

----------


## سلمانية

> جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم
> 
> الانسان المؤمنة أو المؤمن من اقتدى بأهل البيت في التعامل مع الاخرين



اشكرك اختي على تواجدك ودعائك
جعلنا الله وإياكم من المؤمنين الذين يسمعون القول ويتبعون احسنه

----------


## سلمانية

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> الاخت سلمانية
> تأثرت كثيرا بمشكلتك فعلا الوضع حساس وخصوصا لما يكون الشخص مريض ويحتاج يكونوا الاهل قريبين منه
> لا أراك الله مكروه ومن الله عليك بالعافية وإن شاءالله ترجع علاقتك مع أهلك على أحسن ما يكون والله يبعد الشيطان عنكم وعنا وعن جميع المؤمنين ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد



اشكرك اختي على تواجدك ودعائك الله يستجيب دعائك يارب اني فعلا في غاية التعب النفسي
ابعد الله عنكم الاذى

----------


## سلمانية

> *أما أنا لا أتعجب فلقد رأيت بأم عيني
> إحدى قريباتي قصة أسوء من قصتكِ وحزينه أكثير ولا بأس في ذكرها لأخفف عنكِ بعض همومكِ
> قريبتي متزوجة وتعمل في القطاع الصحي
> كان إخوانها صغار ووالدها طلق والدتها وجاهدت معهم إلى أن أنهوا دراستهم ولم تقصر معهم حتى البيت قد شرت أرض
> وبنتها لهم بمساعدة أختها الصغرى وعندما كبروا توفى والدهم فما كانت ردت فعلهم إلا العودة
> إلى بيت والدهم ونسيان كل ما عملته لهم أختهم** ولم يكفيهم ذلك بل إنهم كانوا لا يتحملون منها كلمة نصح*
> *ويعتبروها تتدخل في خصوصياتهم فصاروا يهاجموها بشتى أنواع الإهانة والكلام الوقح 
> الذي من المفروض انهم لا يقولونه لها بأعتبارها هي التي ربتهم والأمر من ذلك قاطعوها وخاصموها
> 
> ...



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
شكرا لك اخيتي على تواجدك ومواساتك لي فعلا اللي يشوف مصيبة غيره تهون عليه مصيبته
ممكن اني ما صرفت اموال كثبرة مثل قيبتك ولكني بذلت لهم صحتي وجهدي وما بخلت على احد فيهم بكل ما استطيع
والحين كافأوني حتى السؤال ما احد يرفع سماعة التلفون يسأل عنا
يمكن يخافوا اني اطلب منهم مراعاتي وأطفالي وخصوصا اني مقعدة مثل ما كنت اسوي لهم ؟ وبعضهم قالها لي صراحة مو مطلوب منا ان احنا نسوي اللي كنت تسويه لنا ولا هو لازم علينا نتصل نسأل مثل ما كنت تسوي معانا
الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------

